# OMG I wax the skin off my upper lip...how do I prevent scarring?



## lenaofdc

I've been using a teeny, tiny amount of retin a mixed in with my moisturizer for about a month now. I noticed my skin has been a little more sensitive but didn't think twice about using wax strips...holy cow I pulled a layer of skin off on both sides! I thought it was just red and irritated immediately after, but no, it's fresh skin! 

Anyone experience this or know how I should go about treating it? I slept with a huge layer of triple antibiotic ointment last night but I had to cover it with concealer and powder for work today!  I know it's counterproductive but I'm so embarassed...you can literally see the outline of the wax strips lol...any advice would be much appreciated!

Thank God I got my eyebrows threaded over the weekend - I guess from now on I'll do that for my lip, too!


----------



## Charee

Egyptian Magic?  That might work well on preventing a scar / over-production of collagen.


----------



## chinableu

Aquaphor is what I would think to use.


----------



## lenaofdc

So I just looked up reviews for the NADS Facial Hair Remover Strips and it looks like I'm not the first for this to happen to and may not have been from the retin-a. 

I thought it was strange because I used a different kind of wax two weeks ago and did not have any problems. So be warned of using NADS strips!

I've got it coated in anti-biotic ointment for now and will use aquifer once the scab starts to form!


----------



## nc.girl

Pure vitamin E oil should also help. I bought a bottle awhile back at CVS pharmacy that was 1000 IU.


----------



## Love Of My Life

If you intend to wax your upper lip again, you should wait several days

before you wax... I learned that lesson the hard way... keep that area

hydrated with either vitamin e oil or aquaphor or vaseline

I use Bliss wax which is very gentle & you remove it with your hands not a strip

in addition their is a skin conditioner to use before & after waxing.. haven't had any

issues since using Bliss (its a chamomile based wax that you heat up on the stove)


----------



## lenaofdc

This what it looks like right now. I'm going to go to the urgent care after work to see if they can prescribe an ointment to prevent scarring...I'm so upset over this!


----------



## noon

I have no idea if you can get this in the US but I once got a nasty burn on my hands and between my fingers and I was given an ointment called Mebo (it's an asian made product) and it really worked wonders on healing my skin and I was left with no scar or burn mark. The stuff stinks of sesame oil but it works. I hope you were able to get something prescribed!


----------



## Maurie97

Bio-Oil......has PurCellin oil. Been using it for a scar on my arm after having a mole removed. Seems to work well. Of course check with your doctor first. 
Good lucky honey and be glad it wasn't actually nearer to your lip line. That could have been BAD for scarring.


----------



## lenaofdc

I went to an urgent care place last night and she gave me an rx for silver sulfadiazine cream which is a burn cream for 2nd degree burns...hopefully this will prevent scarring. The pharmacist said Neosporin will prevent infection but this cream induces healing. The area feels very dry today like it's going to scab up soon. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## beachy10

OMG I did this once not thinking retin A makes the skin thin. I had to call in 'sick' for 2 days from work because I was so embarassed by my upper lip. I also had skin come off my eyebrows. Ugh it was painful. Good luck healing.


----------



## lenaofdc

beachy10 said:
			
		

> OMG I did this once not thinking retin A makes the skin thin. I had to call in 'sick' for 2 days from work because I was so embarassed by my upper lip. I also had skin come off my eyebrows. Ugh it was painful. Good luck healing.



Aw im glad someone else has done this! It was so embarassing to go into work but I have a good sense of humor and laughed off as a no pain no gain beauty thing!


----------



## lenaofdc

Well ladies the scab peeled today and this is the MESS im left with. Discoloration and scars like smokers lines!!!! I had perfect skin there before!!! I don't know whether to cry or get a lawyer or what...I'm so upset...


----------



## CatherineC

lenaofdc said:
			
		

> Well ladies the scab peeled today and this is the MESS im left with. Discoloration and scars like smokers lines!!!! I had perfect skin there before!!! I don't know whether to cry or get a lawyer or what...I'm so upset...



My mom uses retin-a and has had this happen twice.  For some reason when she visits me the wax my salon and spa uses doesn't cause problems, but one of the places she does to at home does.  It looks just like hers does, so I wouldn't worry.  When it heals your skin should return to normal.  The silver sulfadiazine you got is great stuff.  Especially on curling iron or any other kind of burns.  It takes the burn out in a few hours, and I never end up with a scar when using it.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## theluxelife

lenaofdc, sorry to hear about your injury!  My grandmother used to tell me to massage the scar in small circles every day once your wound healed and wouldn't reopen.  Apparently it's supposed to flatten the scar by loosening up webby collagen bonds that would otherwise make the scar protrude out of the skin and become more noticeable.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Samia

I am so sorry this happened to you!! Ouch.. like the ladies before me said the silver sulfadiazine should help with the healing, maybe later when the skin is healed try using some almond oil, its great for marks and is also soothing. 
Another good one is a mixture of glycerin, rose water and flour, create a pasty dough of this and and apply to the area, I tried this for some burns on my lips it is very soothing.


----------



## lenaofdc

Thank you ladies for the great advice. My husband bought me some maderma and I'll massage it like a PP suggested. I think I'll give the Silvadene a few more days and then move on to the maderma and other oils. I am never waxing again...threading only...


----------



## Mininana

Avene skin restorative cream also known as CICALFATE. I swear it's a miracle cream


----------



## sammytheMUA

the porblem is using vitamin a .. when you use that you really shouldnt be waxing where you apply that.
it thins the skin
so best thing i can say is quit waxing because that will continue to happen as long as you use the vitamin a


----------



## lenaofdc

Just want to update you all: ironically, the scarring in the picture has died down a lot and is nearly invisible now and the side where I thought I had the least amount of damage is the one that left noticable hyperpigmentation! It's not super dark, but still noticable to me. Frustrated by it all but glad the damage has been minimal. I found a ton of you-tube videos on how to self-thread that area so that's what I'll do from now on!


----------



## lenaofdc

sammytheMUA said:


> the porblem is using vitamin a .. when you use that you really shouldnt be waxing where you apply that.
> it thins the skin
> so best thing i can say is quit waxing because that will continue to happen as long as you use the vitamin a


 
Yes, you are right about that. It just took me by surprise because I used a different kind of wax a few weeks ago and nothing bad happened but I guess those few weeks were all it took to make the skin that much more delicate. However, I'm also thinking it's just this particular wax because I have found a lot of similar complaints on the web. Never again!!


----------



## sammytheMUA

lenaofdc said:


> Yes, you are right about that. It just took me by surprise because I used a different kind of wax a few weeks ago and nothing bad happened but I guess those few weeks were all it took to make the skin that much more delicate. However, I'm also thinking it's just this particular wax because I have found a lot of similar complaints on the web. Never again!!



wax could be a problem aswell.
i used this particular wax( cant think of the name) and it took the skin off my arm.
it was so bad, i also think the wax was too hot when she used it.
but then i broke out everywhere i got waxed (arms legs and back) it was so bad
im never body waxing again


----------



## Love Of My Life

have had success with bliss wax.. it is a chamomile based wax that is used

in conjunction with a cleanser & oil afterwards.. very soothing & calming..

have been using this for well over 20 years now... its removed with your

hands not a strip...


----------



## dearpenny

This used to happen to me when I would get my eyebrows waxed. I used all types of prescribed and drugstore acne products as a teen (which may I add, never had acne in the first place). I would get a huge patch of skin waxed right off because my skin was so sensitive to the wax and heat. It was horrible! I found that covering the area with Vaseline or Aquaphor at night with a bandaid helped to reduce the pain and redness. Here's a note, next time you think about getting something waxed stop using any acne medications for a week before.


----------



## acinom180

Hi lenaofdc,

Unfortunately this same exact thing just happened to me. Worst timing, too! I was wondering just how many days (or even weeks) did it take for the burn to heal? This happened to me last night, exactly a day ago. The burning has subsided (thank goodness) now my skin feels tight and dry, and where the burn is its a bit rough. Does this mean it's scabbing already? It isn't a usual scab color-it's much lighter, a sort of pinkish brown instead of the usual purplish color. Was this the case with yours?


----------



## angelsky1885

Oops


----------



## katran26

Oh no! that's so sad...have you thought about investing in a home laser device - like the Tria? It never burns, just tings a little, only downside is that you have to wait a few weeks before doing it, but it won't give you problems like waxing does.

I would recommend applying a heavy cream (like Creme Ancienne...which is a miracle worker) twice a day and massaging the area...so sorry you had to go through this!


----------



## lenaofdc

acinom180 said:


> Hi lenaofdc,
> 
> Unfortunately this same exact thing just happened to me. Worst timing, too! I was wondering just how many days (or even weeks) did it take for the burn to heal? This happened to me last night, exactly a day ago. The burning has subsided (thank goodness) now my skin feels tight and dry, and where the burn is its a bit rough. Does this mean it's scabbing already? It isn't a usual scab color-it's much lighter, a sort of pinkish brown instead of the usual purplish color. Was this the case with yours?



Sorry this happened to you! I realize it has been a while but hope you healed! It took me about a week with the aid of a prescription burn cream.


----------



## rainbowrose

This exact same thing happened to me once hahaha. It hurt so bad and was so embarrassing. I no longer apply the retinoid cream on my upper lip so that I can wax it, thankfully I don't get much acne there!


----------



## caitlynf

this literally just happened to me.... and 2 days before my birthday. i am currently laying in bed bawling my eyes out. i don’t know what to do.


----------



## A1aGypsy

caitlynf said:


> this literally just happened to me.... and 2 days before my birthday. i am currently laying in bed bawling my eyes out. i don’t know what to do.



Oh honey. Can you go see a doctor? Or a pharmacist for help? It will heal.


----------



## ladysarah

Hope it’s significantly better now. Let us know


----------



## Pzazz1234

ladysarah said:


> Hope it’s significantly better now. Let us know





ladysarah said:


> Hope it’s significantly better now. Let us know





ladysarah said:


> Hope it’s significantly better now. Let us know


----------



## Pzazz1234

Ugh! I was using Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair tone and the one for dark circles with retinol  for 2 weeks. Not even thinking I waxed my lip and the next day got my brows done. This was also right before my bday. 2 Nd degree awful burns HBD to me. My eye and lip got infections and my eye was so swollen I couldn’t even open it. I’m now on prednisone and two oral anti b’s. I just don’t understand how the product does not put this on the box?!! Clearly this happens with retinol a lot yet people keep doing this because there are no warnings. Everything I read says stop retinol 7 days before waxing but now I’m terrified. Has anyone got burned really bad and went back to waxing? Ugh. I hope I don’t have scars and hyperpigmentation. Sucks.


----------



## Kim973

lenaofdc said:


> I've been using a teeny, tiny amount of retin a mixed in with my moisturizer for about a month now. I noticed my skin has been a little more sensitive but didn't think twice about using wax strips...holy cow I pulled a layer of skin off on both sides! I thought it was just red and irritated immediately after, but no, it's fresh skin!
> 
> Anyone experience this or know how I should go about treating it? I slept with a huge layer of triple antibiotic ointment last night but I had to cover it with concealer and powder for work today!  I know it's counterproductive but I'm so embarassed...you can literally see the outline of the wax strips lol...any advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thank God I got my eyebrows threaded over the weekend - I guess from now on I'll do that for my lip, too!


I’m so upset too the same thing just happened to me about 2 days ago! It’s looks so bad the scab peeled off today is my day 3 it’s looks terrible. Do you have any over the counter suggestion creams for anti scarring ?


----------



## Swanky

You shouldn't ever allow a scab to form.  My dream recommends aquaphor on things that may scab, use it daily to keep it moist, it'll slowly shrink.


----------

